# Deere 10P carts at Home Depot



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was at Home Cheapo last Sunday and got my first look at the Deere 10p carts. They were outside and with the sun shining behind them, I saw what looked like voids in the plastic tray (air bubbles?). I tried squeezing them at the areas that let the sun shine through and couldn't feel any weakness in the plastic, maybe just spots that didn't get properly colored with the green dye as the plastic was molded. Anyone else see this?


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

You know, I looked at those and I just couldn't fathom paying that kind of money for a plastic cart that JD obviously just licensed their name to. (BTW, did ya see the official JD Dustpan I saw in the flyer last week... not even green!)

In the same trip though, I saw the off-brand four wheeled steel lawn and garden wagon that was already painted dark green and has yellow rims. It has a handle for pulling behind the tractor and a padded handle for pulling it by hand. 

I bought it for $69. It took an hour to assemble, and my wife is currently using it during the day to pick up all the pine cones and branches that Ivan left in my yard.

If it gets scratched up, it'll be JD green by Spring!  

Steve


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steventhomas42 _
> *In the same trip though, I saw the off-brand four wheeled steel lawn and garden wagon that was already painted dark green and has yellow rims. It has a handle for pulling behind the tractor and a padded handle for pulling it by hand.
> 
> I bought it for $69. It took an hour to assemble, and my wife is currently using it during the day to pick up all the pine cones and branches that Ivan left in my yard.
> ...


Yeah, I got one but the color was black with yellow wheels from Wally World earlier in the year for $59.00 on sale. One of the guys who lives down the road got one and his is a clone of the JD green and yellow (color slightly different then the normal JD green, I say one shade different but more then 6 feet away you could not tell). I also figure in the spring I will probably do the same as you plan steve PAINT IT JD GREEN.   :homereat:


----------

